# Picture frames (process I use).



## NewMontanaWorkshop (Sep 10, 2004)

Here is a link to one of my gallery pages that goes through the steps I use in making inlaid picture frames.

http://bt3gallery.fhauto.com/view_album.php?set_albumName=FrameSteps&page=1

Hopefully this might help someone in their frame building. I would like to hear from others that may have 'better ideas' also.


----------



## Visteonguy (Aug 6, 2005)

Nice Frames, Stan,,, you posted this just in time... I am taking a framing and matting class at work, near the end of this month and will have a lot of paintings to frame,, I may try your inlay method for some of them,,,, thanks


----------



## NewMontanaWorkshop (Sep 10, 2004)

Terry,
That sounds like a very useful class. If you would, please update here with any tips and tricks you learn at the class that would be useful for all.


----------



## deanj (Oct 16, 2005)

Snowshoe said:


> Here is a link to one of my gallery pages that goes through the steps I use in making inlaid picture frames.
> 
> http://bt3gallery.fhauto.com/view_album.php?set_albumName=FrameSteps&page=1
> 
> Hopefully this might help someone in their frame building. I would like to hear from others that may have 'better ideas' also.


Stan
Nice frames! you make it look so easy. I was wondering if you would tell me what profile bit size and shape you are using to make the outside and inside profile. I am going to make some of these frames and need all the help I can get. Do you just glue the corners or use a biscut/spline to reinforce.
Thanks 
Dean


----------



## NewMontanaWorkshop (Sep 10, 2004)

deanj said:


> Stan
> Nice frames! you make it look so easy. I was wondering if you would tell me what profile bit size and shape you are using to make the outside and inside profile. I am going to make some of these frames and need all the help I can get. Do you just glue the corners or use a biscut/spline to reinforce.
> Thanks
> Dean


Dean,

Here is a picture of the bit that I used for that set of frames.









Although I'd probably just use a 3/8" or 1/2" roundover bit for most of the stuff if I had one. I'd just use whatever bits I had handy and go from there.  

The corners are splined to give additional surface gluing area as you can see in this picture.







I didn't like the finish on one of the frames so started giving it the '4 foot drop test'... Basically dropping it from shoulder height onto one of the corners on a carpeted floor. It lasted 42 times before a corner finally split apart.


----------



## rh111 (Mar 24, 2005)

I went to the gallery and viewed your process. You have refined it to an art. I was looking to make some frames, and I think that I have learned quite a bit from your gallery. Thanks for the info and the link.


----------



## NewMontanaWorkshop (Sep 10, 2004)

rh111, thanks for the comments. It's an ongoing learning process getting the frames (especially the miters) to come out consistent. I learn something new almost every time I make a new batch of frames.  

I'll be updating the gallery the next time I run a batch as there are some additional hints that may help others -- and I'm still looking for suggestions if anyone else has anything to throw into the mix.


----------



## moreorles2000 (Dec 26, 2004)

snowshoe
i visited your site & really learned quite a bit. i have never made anything with a router 
& the step by step process really helped me. now i have an idea of how to at least give it a try. this board is really helpful to me especially for ideas & projects that have been made. i have the PC 6931 combo unit & i see now that it is not very powerful
but i figure it is good enough 4 me to try some stuff.i like the idea of people showing how to do different things & do's & dont's especially the safety tips. awesome board
people & keep up the good work.
les


----------



## Mark (Aug 4, 2004)

Oh wow, those are some impressive frames. Very nice job Stan.


----------

